# JUNGLE OF DECEIT - Romantic Adventure



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so happy to announce the release of my romantic adventure, JUNGLE OF DECEIT.

*About the book:*

Mitch Hasslet, a war photojournalist relegated to a desk job, is the sole witness to a heist of Mayan artifacts. Recruited by the enigmatic director of the Museum of Art and Antiquities, Mitch is sent to Guatemala, the last location the shipment was tracked to. Acting as the museum staff photographer, Mitch joins a group of archaeologists. His goal is to locate the artifacts as swiftly as possible so that he can collect his compensation and get the hell out of the jungle.

Alexandra Langley is about to run out of funds. She has yet to discover the lost Mayan civilization she knows lurks in the rain-forest. To achieve her grant, she will accept the museum's latest nuisance, Mitch Hasslet, and any other obstacle that is sent her way.

Unsuccessful and desperate, Alexandra has decided to move the group to a portion of the jungle referred to as, "No Man's Land"−a sector where archaeological teams have ventured but never returned. Here the group stumbles on a cement-barricaded compound. Wary of danger, they retreat, only to discover a raging forest fire has broken out behind them, forcing them to seek refuge inside the suspicious complex. Now imprisoned, Alex and Mitch learn that the compound is an elaborate front for what lies beneath−an underground cavern filled with misappropriated Mayan artifacts. It is a museum called Xibalba, and it plays host to affluent criminals− unscrupulous private collectors with a passion for acquiring priceless relics.

In Xibalba, Alex is forced to play the role of a curator where her rules are simple. Sell the artifacts−or else.

As Mitch and Alex discover romance, will their bond protect them in a jungle filled with deceit?


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Wowsers, Maureen, you're just knocking the books out of the park! This one looks so exotic and exciting. Love the cover! I'm behind on my MM books!

Congratulations!

Dana


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to the boards,
Mike Cyra


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Maureen, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Wahoo! I've been waiting for the release of this. (You know, you shouldn't tease us in advance. That's mean. )

Congratulations, Maureen. I've just one-clicked.  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Dana, Mike, Anne and Vicki!

I have a little excerpt to share... JUNGLE OF DECEIT

Waking up on the hot tarmac with a swollen eye and a faulty chin, Mitch lumbered to his car. The guerillas, or whatever the hell they were, were long gone, as well as the shipment from the museum. 
He needed to call for an ambulance. Men were down. 
Before he could even get his scraped knuckles to cooperate, a black stretch limousine pulled up alongside his car. He jerked back a step, startled to have not heard the motor.
A tinted window slid down with a hiss as the driver, indiscernible behind sunglasses and cap, inquired in a deep voice, "Mr. Hasslet? Mitchell Hasslet from the Chronicle?"
Mitch nodded and rubbed at his jaw.
"Please get in, sir."
Staring at the sleek limo as if it were an alien craft, Mitch managed a gruff, "Excuse me?" 
"Please get in, sir. Mr. Nicholson would like to have a word with you."
The crazed expression of Jack Nicholson in The Shining flashed in his mind. 
"I don't know a Mr. Nicholson." Mitch's voice was hoarse. "But if you have a cell phone in there, can you call 911?"
Sunlight reflected off the driver's glasses. 
"It's been taken care of, sir. Please get in."
"Hey, look," Mitch's fingers began to work their way around his door handle, "I don't know how you know my name, but I need to get to the authorities now. There are men that have been shot, there's no time for this bull-"
The rear window of the limousine rolled down with a soft purr. An indistinct silhouette filled its frame and a disembodied voice called, "Mr. Hasslet, I am Phillip Nicholson, the Director of the Museum of Historical Art and Antiquities. I would really appreciate a moment of your time." 
He paused and added with the benevolence of a holy man, "trust me, the police and ambulances are on their way."
On cue, sirens could be heard in the distance. Mitch felt his jawbone throb and winced at the glare from the driver's sunglasses. 
The car door opened in silent invitation, and the blast of air conditioning felt like an ice pack against his swollen cheek.
"Please, Mr. Hasslet. We need your help."


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Maureen, your book sounds very exciting. Great cover, too!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks and sounds great!  Just one-clicked, but it may be awhile before I have a chance to read it, I'm finishing up Cross-Cultural Management and starting Organizational Behavior .....  but at least I know when I do get a break I will have a great book waiting for me!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much Theresa.  You have some great books listed as well!!  

Stacy, my dear, this one is "your" book. It's a little late, but this is the one we talked about as yours!    I am so proud of you.  One day you are going to be able to rest.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Grab a handful of popcorn and sit back for a trailer from JUNGLE OF DECEIT.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Terrific trailer, Maureen. I love the soundtrack you chose -- it conjures up jungle and adventure. So when do we get to see the movie?  

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks Vicki. Now just picture me jumping around in a circle to it. Not a pretty image, huh? 

JUNGLE OF DECEIT is featured on Pixel Of Ink's Rough Cuts today! http://roughcuts.pixelofink.com/jungle-of-deceit-by-maureen-a-miller/


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

You can now preview the first 20 pages of JUNGLE OF DECEIT on fReado. http://www.freado.com/book/11047/jungle-of-deceit

Romance and adventure in the jungle. (start humming the Indiana Jones tune... ) Doo da dooo doooo - doo da dooo. Doo da doo DOOOO doo da dooo doooo doooo....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Why not take a romantic adventure in the jungle this weekend with JUNGLE OF DECEIT? 

Chuck had gone ahead to check the trail one last time. It was almost a relief to have him out of her hair. Between him and Wes, their disapproval of her intended destination was stifling. It wasn't as if she was crossing that barrier-that unseen line where people had gone missing over the past few years. No, they would be a good forty miles from the sector labeled No Man's Land on Chuck's map.

Alex would never jeopardize the safety of her crew, particularly considering most were college students, too young to know any better on their own. Maybe she was barely ten years older than most of them, but it might as well have been a lifetime. Youth was something that fascinated her, but she felt a strange disassociation with it.

Again Alex's gaze returned to the photographer. He swiped a hand through hair made darker by perspiration. The hair was nice to look at, but her focus was on that hand. Big and scarred with nicks. A man's hand.

That rogue thought spurred Alex to slam down the trunk of the Jeep. The sound drew the photographer's attention her way and she met his eyes.

Midnight blue.

They reminded her of the ponds that provided sanctuary from the rigors of this dig. Cloistered by palm fronds, those small bodies of stagnant water discharged curls of steam on sultry mornings. Each pond was a temple to her. Each a retreat. 
And Mitch Hasslet's eyes looked exactly like the dark shadows at their depths.

Alex jerked her glance away. Maybe the move of their camp would improve her sudden treacherous thoughts. Yes, of course it would. A new challenge in an uncharted jungle. Land that no archeologist had covered.

Well, she couldn't say that was true.

If an archeologist had-they never returned to tell about it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so excited. JUNGLE OF DECEIT just received a 5 star rating on Goodreads, with a note saying, "It was amazing!" 

Yay!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Waah! I wanted to read Jungle Of Deceit while I was on holiday, but I forgot to upload it to my ereader before I went. Duh! 

Rectified now, though! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope you enjoy it, Vicki! I value your opinion tremendously....so I shall sit here nibbling my fingernails knowing that you're reading it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all! I am guesting on KILLER CHICKS today. I don't consider myself very "killer-chicky", but you can learn about how a little side story from 9/11 sparked an idea to write JUNGLE OF DECEIT.

Please stop by!  http://www.killerchicks.org/2011/09/guest-maureen-miller-on-911-inspiration.html


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Fascinating story, Maureen. I love that a news snippet sparked a novel. Can't wait to read Jungle Of Deceit, especially now that I know where the idea came from. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, Vicki. It was an interesting story. The couple that purchased the artifacts spent years fighting the system to keep them, but the bottom line was that the artifacts belonged to Guatemala.  Very interesting tale indeed.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I was up until 11:30 last night finishing this book, I just couldn't stop reading because I wanted to know what was going to happen next!  LOVED IT!  You really outdid yourself on this one!  And very well edited too.  So, I will allow you a short break, but what are you working on next?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

stacydan said:


> I was up until 11:30 last night finishing this book, I just couldn't stop reading because I wanted to know what was going to happen next! LOVED IT! You really outdid yourself on this one! And very well edited too. So, I will allow you a short break, but what are you working on next?


Thank you so much, Stacy!! I'm getting weepy-eyed typing to you. I'm so happy you enjoyed it.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Jungle Of Deceit is next on my reading list! It's just taking me a while to get through the true crime book I'm reading at my current read-one-page-fall-asleep pace. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope you have pillows propped up around you when you read, Vicki.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I hope you have pillows propped up around you when you read, Vicki.


I read lying down. Maybe that's my problem...


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Read it. Loved it. Reviewed it. 

Maureen, I couldn't put it down. The books I've read of yours (Endless Night and Emotional Waves) are all so different, but one thing that doesn't change is your wonderfully fluid and engaging writing style. I think I'd enjoy reading your shopping lists!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Read it. Loved it. Reviewed it.
> 
> Maureen, I couldn't put it down. The books I've read of yours (Endless Night and Emotional Waves) are all so different, but one thing that doesn't change is your wonderfully fluid and engaging writing style. I think I'd enjoy reading your shopping lists!
> 
> ...


Wow! You made me soooo happy, Vicki! Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have a new excerpt to share from my romantic adventure, JUNGLE OF DECEIT 

Wes shook his head and stooped to hammer the lid onto the crate.

"It's a common mistake. Frank Langley is Alex's father, and he doesn't have half the raw instinct or talent that his daughter does."

The last statement was uttered with enough husky conviction to make Mitch give Wes another assessment. Maybe on second glance, the bronzed Adonis didn't look so much the Hollywood type, but more a hard worker who'd spent too many years in the jungle and harbored deep feelings for the woman that employed him.

"I'm not interested in staking a claim on your property&#8230;" Mitch moved in to assist with the next crate, "−if that's what you're afraid of."

Above the flat wooden surface their eyes met in a silent face-off.

"Alex is no one's property," Wes declared quietly.

"The way you talk-"

"No." The finality in the word suspended anything Mitch was about to add. For that fact, so did the sudden emergence of the object of their debate. Alex stood at the center of a group of men, and though she was not short, she was dwarfed in that ring. Still, she dominated their attention with commanding hand gestures and verbal authority. She was a militant leader with the finest figure Mitch had ever seen.

No one interrupted her. No one disputed her.

"How does she do it?" Intrigued, Mitch dragged his glance away from Alex.

"Control them, you mean?"

"Yeah." Of its own will, his head swung back towards the lithe blond in her baggy khakis and white T-shirt.

Wes gave up the battle with the crate and parked down on the corner of it. "It hasn't been easy on her."

Tempted to sit as well, Mitch glanced at the wooden box, which eerily resembled a casket. Shrugging off the association, he bent his knees and dropped onto the splintered surface.

"I'd like to say I can imagine." His arms crossed in the same fashion as Wes's, so that he thought they resembled a couple of old men, gossiping on a front porch. "But I don't think I can."

"What more is there to say?" Wes began. "She's a beautiful woman, working with nearly a dozen young men. She's their boss. If she was to yield even an inch, they'd be on her like syrup."

Now why did he have to go and use that analogy, Mitch wondered.

Images of Alex Langley and syrup suddenly made the oblong crate even more uncomfortable.

To his utter dismay, Alex picked that moment to look across the camp and focus on him. Mitch shifted as if her intelligent eyes spotted his discomfort and keenly surmised the source.

"And. Mr. Hasslet−" She broke away from the group to move towards him. "I'll need you as well."

Spellbound by the focus of those eyes, Mitch sprang off the crate. Before making a total idiot of himself, he shrugged his shoulders, stared at his knuckles, rubbed them against his jeans, and finally muttered, "Yeah, well my camera is halfway across the jungle now, isn't it?"

Alex shook her head as if he was a source of great amusement to her.

"Mr. Hasslet," she said in a soft voice, "I don't need your camera."

The fact that he wanted her to add, _I need your body_, disturbed him.

"I need your body."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Soooooo excited.  I received another 5-Star review on JUNGLE OF DECEIT today!

"Jungle of Deceit is yet another Maureen A. Miller winner." - http://www.amazon.com/Jungle-Of-Deceit-ebook/dp/B005HFYQ58


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

And a very good review it is, Miss Maureen! Congrats.  Those are wonderful testaments to your work.  I haven't read Jungle of Deceit, yet.  I only just realized that I need to go buy it.  I'm such a slow reader.  I want to get some reading done and some reviews out by Christmas, so don't be surprised if you get another review or two.     (I want to know what she picked up... it was not a tarantula or dinnerplate spider, was it?  )


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> And a very good review it is, Miss Maureen! Congrats. Those are wonderful testaments to your work. I haven't read Jungle of Deceit, yet. I only just realized that I need to go buy it. I'm such a slow reader. I want to get some reading done and some reviews out by Christmas, so don't be surprised if you get another review or two.   (I want to know what she picked up... it was not a tarantula or dinnerplate spider, was it? )


Perhaps she picked up a tube of toothpaste...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT *is on sale for *.99 cents* for a limited time!! 

Experience the action, adventure and romance for less than a dollar.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Ms. Miller,
Had time on my hands so I decided to lurk here and found you (and BC) and several familiar KBers. 
Just wanted to tell you that I got 3 books today that I didn't have, yet, on my Kindle. I did read the earlier 2 books and loved them, just too lazy to write a review as I'd rather read...  
ebc
PS: I love that you are now a Carina Press author as I do buy a lot of Carina Press e-books! When's the follow-up for Carina due?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

AppleHeart, it's wonderful to see you here.  Thank you so much!  

I'm actually hard at work on the next one!  It's set back in Maine, but not Victory Cove.

Hugs to you, AppleHeart.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this one!

I gotta go get it--

DT


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Dana!    You'll be happy to find that this one is much warmer than my others.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. If you have leftover pie I shall gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The .99cent sale on *JUNGLE OF DECEIT * ends in one day! It will turn into a pumpkin and revert to its original 2.99 value. 

Take advantage!!

You can read the first chapter here... http://maureenamiller.com/index.php?p=1_16


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

JUNGLE OF DECEIT has a brand new cover...and this romantic adventure is only .99 cents!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll be happy to tweet this for you if you'll message me a tweet the way you want it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Tammie, you are the dearest person in the world!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Oh Tammie, you are the dearest person in the world!


 *blush* All done and hopefully it will help you find lots of new readers.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> JUNGLE OF DECEIT has a brand new cover...and this romantic adventure is only .99 cents!


Love the new look cover! 

Happy holidays...

Cheers
Vicki

P.S. Don't forget to update your KB signature.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> P.S. Don't forget to update your KB signature.


Thank you, Vicki. I have to work on my signature. I'm missing books.

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks to VickiT's gentle prodding, my signature line is now full of .99 cent Romantic Suspense books, including JUNGLE OF DECEIT, a perfect getaway from the winter chill.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Happy New Year, Maureen!

Signature looking good. Are all your books 99¢ now? Five novels for the price of a cup of coffee... now that's what I call a bargain. 

Wishing you a happy, creative and successful 2012.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Happy New Year, Maureen!
> 
> Signature looking good. Are all your books 99¢ now? Five novels for the price of a cup of coffee... now that's what I call a bargain.


Thank you so much, Miss Vicki. All but ENDLESS NIGHT are .99cents. With ENDLESS NIGHT I don't have any control over the price. It's $3.82 on Amazon. (Don't ask me why it's 3.82 and not 3.99 LOL!)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Let's face it...we all feel the same way Indiana Jones does about snakes. There is absolutely no place for a snake in a romance novel.

In a review of JUNGLE OF DECEIT, a reader cited a scene with a snake and stated, if I were there I would have been saying "come on feet don't fail me now."

Alex, the heroine has very little fear of snakes except for the deadly fer-de-lance. But our reluctant hero, Mitch, harbors an Indiana-like aversion towards the reptiles. For that fact, he has an aversion to monkeys, rodents, mosquitoes and any creature that makes noise at night.

That is my idea of a hero. A man with vulnerabilities. Vulnerabilities that he will tackle if it means saving his woman. I don't like snakes, but they are the nature of romantic suspense. Instead of delving their toes in a pristine beach, these characters are thrown into a jungle full of snakes and howler monkeys. Love needs its obstacles, right?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Let's face it...we all feel the same way Indiana Jones does about snakes.


LOL Poor Mitch. 

I'm with Alex. Snakes don't worry me in the least. I guess that comes with living with them. Not literally, of course, but you know what I mean. 

And I love spiders, the bigger the better. Yes, I'm strange.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen some of your spider pictures, Vicki, and they are frighteningly vivid!   I started smacking my laptop screen.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I've seen some of your spider pictures, Vicki, and they are frighteningly vivid!  I started smacking my laptop screen.


LOL Check out the latest, taken with a macro lens.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> LOL Check out the latest, taken with a macro lens.


That's way too close for me!!  I came that close to a banana spider in Florida (several times). Not pleasant. BUT, from a photographic standpoint those shots are beyond incredible. I swear that spider was smiling and posing for you!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to pop in and share a piece from JUNGLE OF DECEIT, my romantic adventure which is available for .99cents 

"This is the last time we speak." He leaned in to whisper against her ear. "No matter what happens−if we are separated, I will come for you. Hold on to that, Alex."

She bobbed her head with a little too much verve, feeling moisture behind her eyes.

Mitch touched her chin and lifted it towards his descending mouth. His lips brushed hers and that dampness began to pool. She mewled when he withdrew.

"Okay." He seemed nervous and that set her stress into full gear. "Let's go."

Walking down the corridor, this time Alex noticed the minuet chandeliers lighting the path, the amber crystals giving it a vintage feel. It was as if Liberaci had been consigned to garnish this hallway. They reached the door to Solis's office and she heard Mitch's deep intake before he squeezed her arm and then rapped his fist on the door.

A muted summons emanated from inside as Mitch opened the door and ushered Alex in.

"Caramba! You took long enough."

Solis stood at his wood-paneled bar, holding a crystal goblet half-filled with rich bourbon-colored liquor. This was not a good sign, Alex thought. Solis was intoxicated and it was not even noon. Negotiations with an inebriated radical were going to be problematic to say the least.

"The only way to get her to cooperate was to release her men." Mitch's Latin inflection rumbled behind her. 
Before today she had no idea that he spoke fluent Spanish.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy Friday!

I was "indieviewed" about JUNGLE OF DECEIT! 

It was such a fun interview. Please take a peek. http://www.theindieview.com/2012/02/26/indieview-with-maureen-miller-author-of-jungle-of-deceit/


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I was "indieviewed" about JUNGLE OF DECEIT!
> 
> It was such a fun interview. Please take a peek. http://www.theindieview.com/2012/02/26/indieview-with-maureen-miller-author-of-jungle-of-deceit/


Fun _and _ interesting.

I would never have known you were a reformed pantser. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Great interview, Maureen. It's always fun to learn what inspires an author to write a good page turner.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Vicki and Kevis. In my next interview you'll learn that I have the ability to touch my nose with my toe.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mitch Hasslet from Jungle Of Deceit is interviewed. 

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2012/03/interview-with-mitch-hasslet-from.html


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

> *Maureen*: "It's fortunate for you that JUNGLE OF DECEIT has been released. I could easily edit in a scene with you doing the backstroke in quicksand."
> 
> *Mitch*: "You'd miss me."
> 
> *Maureen*: "Would not."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen!

I've got to download this one!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Vicki,

Sometimes we have to remind our characters who is the boss.  

Hello Miss Dana,

I hope you had a wonderful St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Night sounds. He hated night sounds. And this jungle was full of them...

JUNGLE OF DECEIT - Romantic Adventure .99cents


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all. I would like to share a brief excerpt from my romantic adventure (emphasis on the adventure ), *JUNGLE OF DECEIT*. This novel is .99 cents right now on Amazon.

A lone cricket staged his post just beneath the outcropping of concrete that Alex leaned against. Normally the jungle would sing a summons to this rogue insect, but tonight there was no such opus. On this night the only sound was the clap of boot against dirt as guards paced outside her dwelling. Another sound−the strike of a match was followed by the brief fizzle of ignition as the smell of cigarette smoke filled the gap she peered through. Around her the men slept deeply from mental and physical exhaustion.

Sleep was not in the cards for her, though. The desire to protect her group from the unknown kept her awake−and this compound truly qualified as the _unknown_.

Alex came alert as the outside gate opened.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Normally $1.99, JUNGLE OF DECEIT is now FREE for Amazon Prime members, or on sale for .99 cents!

Action. Adventure. Romance. And an underground museum...


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen--

I tweeted this for your from your post at the Indie Romance thread!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Dana. A shower of hugs to you.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT* is *FREE* this week!! 

Action. Adventure. Romance. And an underground museum...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Xibalba. In Mayan mythology it is known as the "place of fear." For Dr. Alexandra Langley it is a place of danger and deceit.

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT* - $0.99


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Maureen--

Why don't you put together an excerpt I can feature at my website? email [email protected]

500 words, plus description & bio

Cheers!

Dana


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question, but how do you pronounce Xibalba?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

* +* *BAH!*

*See-ball-bah*




VickiT said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but how do you pronounce Xibalba?


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello! Dropping by to say Hi and I hope everything is going well with your books and that  you are having a great summer.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ditto here! Hope you are having a wonderful summer, Maureen. Make sure you leave some time for writing and for having fun.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Tammie. I'm kind of in shock that it's Summer already. I haven't put away the Christmas decor yet.  LOL

Brendan, I put a *beach ball* in my previous post! I am having way too much fun.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Thank you, Tammie. I'm kind of in shock that it's Summer already. I haven't put away the Christmas decor yet.  LOL
> 
> Brendan, I put a *beach ball* in my previous post! I am having way too much fun.


Maureen, year before last I waited too long and my now 20 year old son said forget a tree. This past year I went on a spree and had four of them. I was so proud of myself then hubby came in and I asked him how he liked it all...he said "we're doing extremes aren't we!" LOL. It took me forever to get all those decorations put up so I feel ya...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

There is no such thing as 'too many' Christmas trees, Tammie.    I'm Ukrainian, and Ukrainians celebrate Christmas in January...so I use that as an excuse for my tardiness. LOL!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> * +* *BAH!*
> 
> *See-ball-bah*


Because the Kindle Boards emails are plain text, I received an email that simply said +BAH!

_+BAH? +BAH? +BAH?_

Now, I get it. 

Have a great weekend, Maureen.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"Red on yellow, deadly fellow. Red on black, venom lack."

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT* - $0.99


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Buuu... but... what about Australia's red-bellied black snake? It's venomous. 

Or are we just talking stripes?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Buuu... but... what about Australia's red-bellied black snake? It's venomous.
> 
> Or are we just talking stripes?


I was talking about dress codes, not venomous snakes! LOL! If you are caught in a red, yellow and black striped blouse (eee-gads! )

Personally, if I see a red, yellow and black-striped snake I don't think I'm going to stick around long enough to analyze what sequence the colors are.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I was talking about dress codes, not venomous snakes! LOL! If you are caught in a red, yellow and black striped blouse (eee-gads! )
> 
> Personally, if I see a red, yellow and black-striped snake I don't think I'm going to stick around long enough to analyze what sequence the colors are.


ROFL

Oops... I read venom and instantly thought snakes. 

And there are venomous snakes in Jungle Of Deceit... 

Have a frabjous weekend, Maureen.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> ROFL
> 
> Oops... I read venom and instantly thought snakes.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I _was_ talking about venom. I'm just trying to make you laugh, Miss Vicki.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Hahaha, I _was_ talking about venom. I'm just trying to make you laugh, Miss Vicki.


I know... that's why I was ROFL.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention!!

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT* is *FREE* until midnight!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT* is featured on RT Book Reviews Hot e-book deals! 

http://www.rtbookreviews.com/rt-daily-blog/cheaper-dozen-weeks-hot-e-book-deals-56


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

w00t! w00t!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking for an adventure?


----------



## GmiG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bloody hell, this looks like a fabulous read! I love adventures! The blurb reminds me of several books and movies but that's not a criticism, it just makes me want to buy the book even more (and it's a bargain). Congratulations!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

GmiG said:


> Bloody hell, this looks like a fabulous read! I love adventures! The blurb reminds me of several books and movies but that's not a criticism, it just makes me want to buy the book even more (and it's a bargain). Congratulations!


Thank you so much, kind sir!!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

GmiG said:


> Bloody hell, this looks like a fabulous read! I love adventures! The blurb reminds me of several books and movies but that's not a criticism, it just makes me want to buy the book even more (and it's a bargain). Congratulations!


Mike, I can vouch that it's a fab read. I think I've read all but one of Ms Miller's books.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Mike, I can vouch that it's a fab read. I think I've read all but one of Ms Miller's books.


Masochist!!  I adore you, Vicki.


----------



## GmiG (Jun 6, 2012)

Fab, just downloaded (Amazon UK) and I'm reading it right now. You've got just one review on Amazon UK so I'll read the book and add a review (cca 4 weeks) plus I will tweet it on my @GmiG account tonight.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

GmiG said:


> Fab, just downloaded (Amazon UK) and I'm reading it right now. You've got just one review on Amazon UK so I'll read the book and add a review (cca 4 weeks) plus I will tweet it on my @GmiG account tonight.


Ohhhh, I'm so nervous (chewing my non-existent fingernails).  Thank you soooo much!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*JUNGLE OF DECEIT* is *FREE* today on Amazon!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a must have....grab it today!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> This is a must have....grab it today!


Thank you, Tammie!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen--

Sorry I wasn't around to spread the word. Hope the promotion went well!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Maureen--
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around to spread the word. Hope the promotion went well!
> 
> Dana


I appreciate everything you do, Miss Dana. I hope you had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

But it's still free for Prime members!  

Here's to a frabjous weekend. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Romance and danger deep in the Guatemalan jungle. Only $0.99!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen--

I like your banner! I've give you a shout out at Book Luvin Babes FB page--

Cheers!

Dana


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Looking for an adventure?


Cool banner. Hot and steamy book.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Dana and Vicki.   I figured we needed a nice picture of the jungle right about now.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*Jungle Of Deceit* - Action. Adventure. Romance. $0.99

"And what made the doctor move to this sector?" Mitch asked when he was knee-deep in ferns and unable to spot the ground beneath him.

Chuck stopped, lifting the bottom of his shirt to swipe the perspiration from his forehead.

"You mean you don't know?"

"Know what?"

"That no one else has been here."

One glimpse up at the ceiling of writhing limbs, uncertain whether they were branches or indigenous reptiles, Mitch observed, "Understandable. But you sound cryptic. Why does no one come here?"

"Well&#8230;" Chuck seemed reluctant to embellish, "−there have been others-others who have." He paused, glancing over his shoulder as if to confirm no one had followed them. 
"But they never returned. Not one single member of any party that traveled to this region ever returned. The area is marked on the map as No Man's Land."

At that moment, a macaw screeched an eerie warning, and Mitch flinched.

"You're pulling my leg." He tried to sound composed. "Let's spook the photographer, huh?"

"Would I purposely try to scare you?" Chuck grinned. "I wish I had thought of that."

He pushed a branch aside and looked back. "Personally, I believe that a group or two have come in here, ran into some problems&#8230;hell, get bit by the right thing, or have a run in with a Fer-de-lance, and you're doomed. Anyway, over the years, those little tales have escalated into hordes of archeologists gone missing. It's become nothing more than campfire fodder," Chuck frowned. "You know what I'm saying?"

Mitch doubted the man's levity. And it was hard for him to form any conjecture without knowing the facts. "How many people are you talking? How many have gone missing?"

"Five that I know of. There have been reports of others, but like I said, the frenzy of gossip could have jacked the count up."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy New Year, Maureen!

Gave you another mention at Book Luvin' Babes FB page--

Take care--
Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy New Year to you, Miss Dana. Book Luvin' Babes is awesome, and so are you!


----------

